# Night



## Mike_Hollard (Apr 4, 2017)

https://imgur.com/id%3Da%252FbPdRC%3Btype%3Dalbum


Dialogue is in the desc

Question or comment that i may see

This is the worst Comic i ever see

A: Give me more hate comment so i can fap to it

What tool you use in this comic

A: Ragdoll Mover

Garry's mod (The Game)

and build-in tool Face poser

What map is this?

gm_highriseapartment_V4

Are their in love?

HELL NO...just friend...don't spam me about shipping them....people spam me in Discord about shipping them and make me want to drink bleach....

Character information

John McBuck
Age: 23
species: Human (Due to lack of Furry ragdoll...i decide to make the world human and Furry work together and live peacefully)
Job: police officer
Friend: Mr.Wilson, Zokuri
Information: John McBuck is a funny guy but serious during his Duty....he meet Zokuri in the Police Station after she been rescued by SWAT after being held Hostage....and john provide Zokuri a home....that is John's apartment

Zokuri
Age:30
Job: 
Friend: John McBuck, Mr.Wilson, Lisa 
Description: (Coming soon or never...because i lazy)

I have more art of this but i will post it later since it unfinished yet


----------



## Mike_Hollard (Apr 4, 2017)

Click "Imgur" on the image to go to the page for the dialogue in the Description

and i made Discord Roleplay server here
Discord


----------

